# A/c motor for tumbler



## southerndigger (May 12, 2011)

My friend is a a/c repair man and has a 1075 rpm. Motor. He thinks this motor should work well for my tumbler, what do you guys think? And he says its a 3 speed motor


----------



## GuntherHess (May 12, 2011)

how many HP is it?


----------



## southerndigger (May 13, 2011)

He said it is a 1/4 horse motor ,continues use


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2011)

1/3 would be better but at least it's continuous duty. It should be fine.


----------



## southerndigger (May 13, 2011)

i just found a dayton 3/4 hp,thermal protected,3speed,1075rpm,continous duty in my shed i wired it up and it runs great . do ya think it will work i can post a pic. of the info tag if ya need to take a look at it


----------



## GuntherHess (May 13, 2011)

By the time you gear it down to 60 RPM or whatever your roller is turning at it will have huge torque. Unless you want to run a bunch of cylinders at the same time your motor sounds liek overkill to me.  1 HP = 746 Watts so keep in mind running a big motor day and night can add up on the electric bill.  The jar doctor motors are 1/3 hp and that seems plenty for multiple cylinders.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2011)

What else you got in that shed? I'm looking for a scythe and some fertilizer.. Those are the right motors for the job, but how you build the rest of the tumbler apparatus will determine which motor better suits the job.. good luck tumblin'! []


----------



## southerndigger (May 15, 2011)

well crap it is a really nice motor ,but it sounds like to much trouble for me to mess with it. so i keep up the search for a motor. thanks guys
 []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 15, 2011)

What about that one your A/C buddy has? Sounds like it would work.. I would logically deduce that a 1/4 hp motor would use 25% of the electricity a 1 hp motor takes.. or is that not so? [8|][8|][8|]


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> What about that one your A/C buddy has? Sounds like it would work.. I would logically deduce that a 1/4 hp motor would use 25% of the electricity a 1 hp motor takes.. or is that not so? [8|][8|][8|]


 Logically yes, literally no.....[8D]


----------



## Bixel (May 18, 2011)

An old friend of families, well acually the guy my dad worked for from age 13-20 is finally closing his small engine shop. He is 82, been at it forever, so my dad and I are cleaning out his shed which is PACKED with old motors to be scrapped, loads of parts, etc. He just wants to mess gone so he doesnt have to worry about it.(about 35 years of accumulation at this place)

 While searching tonight, I found a modern 1/3 HP electric motor. Asked him about it,  he said it got very little use, and is only a few years old. I smell a project coming on.....

 What sort of specs should I look for on the motor? I know it is 1/3HP.... what other specs would be ideal?


----------



## delawarejackd (Jun 22, 2011)

Well guys I am an a/c tech for a living and the h/p rating is more for the amp draws the toms is what you need to watch and if anybody needs any motors just let me know as of now I have atleast 15 new in the box and they are cheap. Another thing to watch for is if it is a blower motor or condenser motor. The blower motor is a air over cooled motor meaning it can not be in the elements of outside or shed type areas cause moisture could get into the windings of the motor. A condenser motor is fully sealed motor and is designed to be outside. Another thing is some motors are 110 volt and some are 230 volt. The 110 volt motors are easier to wire cause you can just put a plug on the end and plug into any outlet but draws more amps meaning costs more to run.230 volt motor costs less to run but would have to run a special wire from electrical panel and hard wire it in. Just a little info to help who ever needs it


----------

